# Cooperative Farming



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

http://www.upworthy.com/he-wanted-t...ooperative-farm?c=sr1&sr_source=lift_facebook



> You don't see enough farms like this one in Kentucky.
> 
> Or the entire United States, for that matter.
> This cooperative farm, located right outside Louisville, Kentucky, is called La Minga, and it sure is something special.
> ...


----------

